# Game 73: Dallas Mavericks @ Phoenix Suns (4/1)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (54-18) vs Dallas Mavericks (61-11) *

*When: Sunday, March 31st
Time: 12:30 Arizona
Tv: ABC*








*(*Game featured on ABC*)*









*(Suns have been placed on HIGH)*

*Clipboard Notes:*
*(Updated 3/31)*









 *Suns Review *


> PHOENIX, March 30 (AP)-- After the Phoenix Suns had run past the Denver Nuggets, Shawn Marion slipped into some ripped and worn jeans.
> 
> The outfit seemed appropriate, since Marion had ripped and torn apart the Nuggets.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Shawn Marion vs Josh Howard*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Dallas Mavericks Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Avery Johnson*​


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Game 73: Dallas Mavericks @ Phoenix Suns (3/31)*

Aw, you got me all excited when I saw 3/31. But this is actually tomorrow :razz:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Fixed it. I rule


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Smockgirl said:


> Aw, you got me all excited when I saw 3/31. But this is actually tomorrow :razz:



Oops.........I confused myself.

I'm not really pumped up for this game. Probably because I've been done with the regular
season for a week now. The Suns have been playing uninspired, and I hate watching millionaires stare at the ball rather then hustle to get it.

Lets start the playoffs already.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I don't think the Suns will win tomorrow, but I just hope they put up a good effort.

All depends if the Suns show up and hustle the same way they did the 2nd half Friday.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I think that chances to win are Fifty Fifty for both teams... Key factors in da game:

1. Agressive playing in the maint - make easy points and try to foul out oponent.
2. Rebounding (don't let Mavs to grab 20+ offensive boards)
3. 3pointers (remeber last match, it was so important)
4. Free Throws - very impornat if game gonna be very close, last match Dirk and Howard missed important FT
5. Bench playaz - last matchup Jerry was big for Mavs, now Suns must don't let him or Croshere or George to make their big games from bench and Suns bencha can't play like last Sunday against Kings
6. Stoudemire and Marion must be very aggresive to foul out their PF and C and make easy point in important moments.
7. Nowitzki - would he feel pain in his ankle or not


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Phoenix32 said:


> I think that chances to win are Fifty Fifty for both teams... Key factors in da game:


I agree. I think the rebounding will be critical. Last time, we were lucky to give up so many offensive boards and still win. I don't think we'll be as lucky this time. If we allow the Mavs to pick up all the missed shots (on both sides of the court) then we're going to lose.

I'm not too excited about this game. Not like the previous game. Right now, I'm just waiting for the playoffs. I hope we put up a good fight though. It'll be cool to have another classic like last time.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I think you guys will pull this game out at home, but I'm cheering for you to lose.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

LineOFire said:


> I think you guys will pull this game out at home, but I'm cheering for you to lose.


Nah, I think the Mavs are going to win this one. I just hope it's going to be close. The Mavs are pretty much unstoppable right now and I don't see anyone denying them their 4th streak of 10 or more wins...

...not that I'm trying to jinx their streak or anything.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^ they're not a Mavs fan, they're a Spurs fan.

I'm surprised though. If I am a Spurs fan, I would rather face the Lakers than the Clips. Clips could be dangerous series for either team though

But for the Suns, I would rather face Denver, or Clips, and eh, maybe Lakers over Clips. But I am sick of facing the Lakers.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> ^ they're not a Mavs fan, they're a Spurs fan.


Oops, you're right. Well, it's seems my jinxes work best when I make stupid mistakes like that. 

Anyway, I've corrected my post.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> ^ they're not a Mavs fan, they're a Spurs fan.
> 
> I'm surprised though. If I am a Spurs fan, I would rather face the Lakers than the Clips. Clips could be dangerous series for either team though
> 
> But for the Suns, I would rather face Denver, or Clips, and eh, maybe Lakers over Clips. But I am sick of facing the Lakers.


Nah. I'm confident the Spurs will beat any other first found teams. You don't get in the playoffs by being a pushover, but the Spurs are just a much better team than any of them.

I'm more concerned about home court advantage in the 2nd round. The Spurs can beat the Suns without it and vice-versa, but there's no reason to make things harder for yourself.

Oh yeah, and looks like Barbosa might be starting:


> It sounds like Leandro Barbosa will start for the Suns on Sunday against the Mavericks, likely pushing Kurt Thomas back to the bench.
> The Suns' fifth starter has been rotating between Barbosa, Thomas and Boris Diaw, and coach Mike D'Antoni is now even talking about trying James Jones in the starting five if the matchup is right. Shawn Marion will play power forward today and guard Dirk Nowitzki, which was an effective plan when the Suns beat the Mavs on March 14.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh, yeah, I think you guys beat any of those too, just you want them to avoid getting deeper into a series so they have energy for the 2nd, and possibly WCFs. I think the LA Clippers would match up better with them out of those 3.

Interesting about LB starting. But Marion didn't play Dirk all game. He played him later in the game, and they switched Bell and Diaw on him before.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm ready! Let's go kick their asses!!


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

We gonna win... Why? Cause Mavs have too big winning streak...


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Looking good so far.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

+20 points in paint for Phoenix; that's an amazing achievement. Lets see if they can continue doing it.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Excellent opening to the third quarter. Nowitzki's been off today/hasn't played big so I think he's going to come alive one of these timeouts.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Marion just pulled a Bruce Bowen on Dirk.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn what I would give for a PG who reads the game as well as Nash


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I like being wrong like this.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Maybe there'll be a little more faith in the team after this one. It's a regular season game but I thought the intensity between these rivals made it special and worth trying to definitely win it.

And they did. And shot 65%. And locked down Dirk. They made some good stops (Nash included). I saw a lot of good things that the Suns are capable of doing consistently if they show up with the intensity.

Most important are Diaw and STAT though. STAT was phenomenal and I'm holding out that all he lacks is motivation and that the playoffs will be enough motivation to play near-perfect games like this night in, night out. Diaw looks on the mend; he will be integral to our playoff run and he was a big reason for our streaks. 

It's so easy for the Mavs to complain that they're missing Damp or George but imagine living without Diaw, who coupled with Nash got us to the WCF last season. He had some big plays getting to the basket and a few good post moves. I was afraid he'd be limp-dicking it like in the GS game but good for him.

Either way, I like our chances a bit more not because of the win but the intensity. Diaw, STAT, Nash, Bell and Marion and Barbosa and Jones and... god. If these kids get together for 40 nights, play 40 nights like a band of brothers, the ring can be guaranteed.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Great game by the Suns.

The defense was really solid in the second half. And their offense was consistent throughout the game.
I've said this before, when Diaw is aggressive, the Suns are almost impossible to beat. 

The Mavericks have absolutely no answer for the pick-n-roll. They switch, Suns take 'em in the post.
If they don't switch, Nash drives in for a layup or the kick-out to a 3pt shooter. 

Lets hope the Suns build off of this victory. Any more let downs will not be acceptable.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It was superb victory :yay: I am so happy :yay: We can fight for NBA champions tittle :yay: :cheers: :worthy:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Suns outplayed the Mavs tonight, I think this sums it up best.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

It was a good win but...



> The Mavericks were without center Erick Dampier, who strained his right shoulder in Friday night's home victory over New York.


Dampier was killing us on the boards last time. I would've been happier if he played.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Great Job today. Real team effort tonight. Barbosa is the man. What is this now? 4 games of 20+??


----------

